# What does the X mean in size 6x?



## hipumpkins

My Dd is entering size 6 and some clothes just say 6 and some say 6x...I can't figure out the difference.
I know it doesn't mean extra large b/c some of the pants are 6X slim....


----------



## ProtoLawyer

6X is a size between 6 and 7. (I used to sell children's clothing.) I suppose it's also there to extend "little girl" styles a bit before they graduate into the "big girl" stuff.

Kids sizing is weird--we've got 4T and 5T (and I've seen 6T), and regular 4 and 5 and 6, and in theory, these are supposed to be differences for diapers, but they're really not (depending on the brand). My SD wore T's and nots interchangeably.


----------



## lovebug

that is cool to know! i did not know that is what that was...







: Man i love MDC!


----------



## octobermom

I look for 6X slims for my tall but slender just turned 6 year old. The 6 regulars are often a bit too short but the waist of a regular 6X or 7 is way too big.

Deanna


----------



## Mary-Beth

6x is like 6.5 -- between 6 and 7.

6x slim is for kids who need a pant longer than a 6 but not a wider waist.

For the baby sizes like 2 verses 2T it used to be that the T for Toddler had the snaps for easy diaper changes and without the T pulled up and down without snaps...but I've seen 2T with snaps and so it really doesn't go by that any more.


----------



## dianna11

Strange, sizes 2x 3x, etc usually mean size 3 (or whatever size), but... fuller - so for a chubbier 2, 3, 4 etc.


----------



## lindberg99

What I've always wondered is why do girls have a 6X but boys have a 7X?


----------



## lizabird

I've wondered about this too. Kids clothing sizes are very weird. I just buy things that fit, and they're a bunch of different sizes. My 4.5 yr old wears some size 4, some 5, some 6, some 6x... crazy! It's all about what brand and style.


----------



## hipumpkins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
What I've always wondered is why do girls have a 6X but boys have a 7X?

Good to know..I haven't reached that size yet with my Ds.


----------



## wemoon

Just wait until you get to size 9's... they don't make them. My DD has been wearing 7/8's for the past year and sometimes they don't fit, but the next available size is 10/12. That is quite the leap from 7/8 to 10/12.


----------



## lindberg99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon* 
Just wait until you get to size 9's... they don't make them. My DD has been wearing 7/8's for the past year and sometimes they don't fit, but the next available size is 10/12. That is quite the leap from 7/8 to 10/12.

I've seen size 9's somewhere. I think at Gymboree.


----------



## wemoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
I've seen size 9's somewhere. I think at Gymboree.

Ahhhh, so only the wealthy can find clothing to fit their children!


----------



## Mary-Beth

I've gotten gymboree clothes at the thrift shop.


----------



## KathinJapan

very interesting!
my mom buys most of the clothes used or on sale... (in the states) so we have lots of different sizes.. my just turned 5 year old just stopped wearing a coat that says 24 months.
here it is all by cms. like HA does, 90, 100 etc..
Kathryn


----------

